# Show us your favorite Harris Tweed items



## gamma68

Hi, everyone. Now that the calendar has turned to fall and much of the nation is experiencing some chilly weather, I thought it would be nice to start a fun Harris Tweed thread. Show us your favorite HT items: jackets, suits, hats, ties, scarves...anything that sports the Orb logo. Vintage and well-loved or brand spanking new--it's all welcome here.

I'm excited to get this thread going by posting this beauty today that I thrifted today. The colors jumped out at me from the stuffed clothing rack in the store. Although it's hard to capture the colors via my iPhone, I'd say it has an overall coffee color with a subtle herringbone pattern; navy, purple, orange and green striping; and red and green flecks. It should be a very versatile jacket--and it fits perfectly to boot. Interior label says "Campus Mens Shop, Birmingham, Grosse Pointe." I think it may have come from the old Jacobson's department store chain, which was based in Michigan.

Looking forward to seeing what others would like to share.


----------



## alric

I paid thrift store prices this Harris tweed coat at a Jos. A. Banks outlet years ago, and have loved wearing it more than anything else I own ever since:


----------



## Kingstonian

alric said:


> I paid thrift store prices this Harris tweed coat at a Jos. A. Banks outlet years ago, and have loved wearing it more than anything else I own ever since:


I thought Florida was too hot for tweed.......


----------



## gamma68

alric said:


> I paid thrift store prices this Harris tweed coat at a Jos. A. Banks outlet years ago, and have loved wearing it more than anything else I own ever since:


Looks great, alric. Any chance you have additional photos of this item to post?


----------



## gamma68

C'mon, fellas. No one else here likes Harris Tweed?


----------



## Danny

We love it!!



I even got someone to make a Harris Tweed cover for my mixer that sits on my desk for work.


----------



## gamma68

Danny said:


> We love it!!
> 
> I even got someone to make a Harris Tweed cover for my mixer that sits on my desk for work.


This is great! Can you tell us about the case on the left and where you obtained these Harris Tweed items? Are they all custom-made?


----------



## Danny

Case on the left is a small dopp kit that I bought at the Harris Tweed Shoppe when I was in Scotland last year.

https://www.harristweedshop.com/

The other three items I ordered custom made from a vendor on Etsy who is in Edinburgh...and she shipped them to me. We emailed back and forth about the fabric,etc a few times.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/LifeCovers


----------



## L-feld

Here is one of my old favorites. It is a Harris Tweed that I've never seen anywhere else. Unfortunately, it's now too big for me and I'm selling it off.


----------



## gamma68

L-feld said:


> Here is one of my old favorites. It is a Harris Tweed that I've never seen anywhere else. Unfortunately, it's now too big for me and I'm selling it off.


I saw your listings in the Trad Thrift Exchange. Wish they were a bit smaller.


----------



## L-feld

gamma68 said:


> I saw your listings in the Trad Thrift Exchange. Wish they were a bit smaller.


So do I. :icon_smile_wink:. Oh well, gives me a reason to buy new stuff!


----------



## Barnavelt

Danny has just given me Christmas gift ideas for half my list!


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## firedancer

L-feld said:


> Here is one of my old favorites. It is a Harris Tweed that I've never seen anywhere else. Unfortunately, it's now too big for me and I'm selling it off.


Did you buy that from me? Super thick, made by orvis if I recall? 
In any case, I had one at one time. Stunning!


----------



## L-feld

firedancer said:


> Did you buy that from me? Super thick, made by orvis if I recall?
> In any case, I had one at one time. Stunning!


I don't think I bought it from you. This one predates my membership on the forum. It is indeed from Orvis. If I recall correctly, it was made by Hardwick, although at the time, I didn't know who Hardwick were.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Ensiferous, that is one gorgeous collection. I'm inclined to envy.


----------



## t-sartor

What do you guys think about swapping leather buttons for brown horn on a Harris?


----------



## Ensiferous

Anthony Charton said:


> Ensiferous, that is one gorgeous collection. I'm inclined to envy.


Thank you Anthony Charton. It's an addiction, tweed.



t-sartor said:


> What do you guys think about swapping leather buttons for brown horn on a Harris?


I like them both, and consider them both appropriate on HT.


----------



## gamma68

There have been some NICE jackets pictured here lately. Ensiferous is right about the addictive qualities of HT.

I've been keeping my eyes peeled for a really *dark *charcoal herringbone HT jacket. All the better if it's vintage, has a three-button front, throat latch, and patch pockets (yeah, I know, asking for the moon). Something along the lines of the photo below (in terms of the color--some flecks would also be nice). I'm all ears if anyone happens to have be looking to sell something like this in a 40R.


----------



## Eric W S

O'Connell's has what you are looking for, minus the throat latch. Southwick makes it I think.


----------



## Dapper Chap

Thats a wonderful jacket... Love it


----------



## gamma68

Eric W S said:


> O'Connell's has what you are looking for, minus the throat latch. Southwick makes it I think.


O'Connell's offerings are wonderful, but many are out my price range, I'm afraid.


----------



## gamma68

Just in time for Fall! I acquired this vintage three-button Harris Tweed jacket via eBay. It arrived in the mail yesterday. Anyone know anything about Diplomat? I'm thinking about switching out the plastic buttons for some brown leather football buttons.

Let's keep this thread alive. It's tweed season--share some photos of your favorite items!


----------



## Barnavelt

^Gamma is that a true 3 button or a buttoned up 3/2 ? How many vents? Love the blue, makes it different. I've been blessed with some amazing tweeds the last 2 weeks or so, including a wonderful drivers cap that fits my massive freak head. None are HT however..

Ah the "made in usa" pic just loaded. Most of my 3 button tweeds are from the UK.


----------



## gamma68

Barnavelt said:


> ^Gamma is that a true 3 button or a buttoned up 3/2 ? How many vents? Love the blue, makes it different. I've been blessed with some amazing tweeds the last 2 weeks or so, including a wonderful drivers cap that fits my massive freak head. None are HT however..
> 
> Ah the "made in usa" pic just loaded. Most of my 3 button tweeds are from the UK.


Thanks for your feedback. I like the blue as well. There is just one vent.

Yes, I believe it is a 3/2. The main photo is from the eBay auction. I wouldn't have fastened the top button.

Having said that, I think it may have been buttoned up all the way for a long time because the jacket doesn't seem to want to fully go back to a 3/2. I guess I'll have to ask the cleaners to address this when I have it cleaned/pressed.


----------



## AlfaNovember

gamma68 said:


> I've been keeping my eyes peeled for a really *dark *charcoal herringbone HT jacket. All the better if it's vintage, has a three-button front, throat latch, and patch pockets (yeah, I know, asking for the moon). Something along the lines of the photo below (in terms of the color--some flecks would also be nice). I'm all ears if anyone happens to have be looking to sell something like this in a 40R.


Gamma68, have you found a suitable jacket? I may have one for you: It's a 1962 vintage charcoal tweed sack by Macy's Mens Store. No Harris label, it's actually heavier than my HT stuff. 3/2 roll, narrow lapels, half-lined, flap pockets, two button cuffs.. It's tagged a 42R. I'm an honest 41R and it works for me. Plenty of length in the sleeves; I wear a 34 shirt and they're a bit long on me. I'd let it go in exchange for a >= $25 donation to my favorite 501c3 charity. If you're interested, I can get you measurements and better photos.










date & size tag: https://i.imgur.com/gn9LY2N.jpg


----------



## gamma68

AlfaNovember said:


> Gamma68, have you found a suitable jacket? I may have one for you: It's a 1962 vintage charcoal tweed sack by Macy's Mens Store. No Harris label, it's actually heavier than my HT stuff. 3/2 roll, narrow lapels, half-lined, flap pockets, two button cuffs.. It's tagged a 42R. I'm an honest 41R and it works for me. Plenty of length in the sleeves; I wear a 34 shirt and they're a bit long on me. I'd let it go in exchange for a >= $25 donation to my favorite 501c3 charity. If you're interested, I can get you measurements and better photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> date & size tag: https://i.imgur.com/gn9LY2N.jpg


Ironically, I purchased a charcoal Harris Tweed yesterday off eBay. However, your offer is quite generous. Could you please post the measurements and some photos? Is it a herringbone?


----------



## gamma68

This arrived in the mail today...







For a while I've been searching for a dark charcoal herringbone HT. I found this one on eBay.

It's wonderful. It's a 3/2 herringbone, and yet it's not. You can see a subtle herringbone pattern from a short distance. Yet, the herringbone pattern seems to disappear within a wonderful mix of colors as you view it more closely. (I tried to capture this in the photos.) It also appears to have horn buttons, which is an unexpected surprise!


----------



## Barnavelt

Very nice jacket. Interesting placement of the HT label up at the... uhm neck? I guess? Love the subtle Hbone as well as the red lining, and the two button cuffs are great. I have a one button cuff British HT beauty to post once we get a new computer. Again, lovely pick up. Just the type I look for too.


----------



## Jovan

This sport coat. If it had less shoulder, it would be perfect.


----------



## stcolumba

These pictures have been like over dosing on chocolate. Outstanding stuff! *Jovan*, that coat does nothing for you. You can send it to me, and I will take care of it for you! :icon_smile:

Here is a fantastic tweed that I saw on Tumblr. I have no idea where it came from. The only place in Michigan where such a fabric might be found would be Carl Sterr in Birmingham.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> These pictures have been like over dosing on chocolate. Outstanding stuff! *Jovan*, that coat does nothing for you. You can send it to me, and I will take care of it for you! :icon_smile:
> 
> Here is a fantastic tweed that I saw on Tumblr. I have no idea where it came from. The only place in Michigan where such a fabric might be found would be Carl Sterr in Birmingham.


Methinks a trip to Sterr is in order, very soon. Great photos!


----------



## Reuben

stcolumba said:


>


Believe it or not, that actually looks a lot like the fabric on a Harris tweed JC Penney is carrying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> Believe it or not, that actually looks a lot like the fabric on a Harris tweed JC Penney is carrying.


Excellent eye, Reuben! I think you are spot-on.

https://www.jcpmediaroom.com/media/2515/Holiday-Fashion,-Mens-Look-1


----------



## Reuben

gamma68 said:


> Excellent eye, Reuben! I think you are spot-on.
> 
> https://www.jcpmediaroom.com/media/2515/Holiday-Fashion,-Mens-Look-1


Yup, that's it. It's at $150 now, but I wouldn't be surprised if a 25%-35% off coupon didn't come along sometime this week to drop it to around $100. I'm probably going to wait for that, then snag it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> Yup, that's it. It's at $150 now, but I wouldn't be surprised if a 25%-35% off coupon didn't come along sometime this week to drop it to around $100. I'm probably going to wait for that, then snag it.


I think you and me, both! Where do you find your JCP coupons?


----------



## Reuben

gamma68 said:


> Reuben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's it. It's at $150 now, but I wouldn't be surprised if a 25%-35% off coupon didn't come along sometime this week to drop it to around $100. I'm probably going to wait for that, then snag it. QUOTE]
> 
> I think you and me, both! Where do you find your JCP coupons?
> 
> 
> 
> I just signed up for emails on their site. There was a 25% off coupon over the weekend, but at that point I'd thought that I was going to get a patchwork tweed from eBay. Finally found one in my size, liked the colors and patterns used, 3/2 roll, undarted, with patch pockets, only bidder, and then boom, sniped at the last minute. :/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free
Click to expand...


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> gamma68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just signed up for emails on their site. There was a 25% off coupon over the weekend, but at that point I'd thought that I was going to get a patchwork tweed from eBay. Finally found one in my size, liked the colors and patterns used, 3/2 roll, undarted, with patch pockets, only bidder, and then boom, sniped at the last minute. :/
> 
> 
> 
> According to the JCP website, this jacket is not available in any stores near me. Have you seen one in person? I'd prefer to try one on to gauge fit before making a purchase. It also has side vents and I'm not sure how I feel about that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Reuben

gamma68 said:


> Reuben said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the JCP website, this jacket is not available in any stores near me. Have you seen one in person? I'd prefer to try one on to gauge fit before making a purchase. It also has side vents and I'm not sure how I feel about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Not available near me either. I don't mind side vents, but I don't love the darts. What's probably going to keep me from getting it, though, is that they don't have it in a long.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free
Click to expand...


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> Nope. Not available near me either. I don't mind side vents, but I don't love the darts. What's probably going to keep me from getting it, though, is that they don't have it in a long.


If you wind up acquiring it, please post a review!


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Methinks a trip to Sterr is in order, very soon. Great photos!


I have no idea if Carl Sterr has this particular tweed. It's just that he always seems to carry items one can't find elsewhere. I haven't been there in ages.

JCP eh? Well, well!


----------



## catside

It's a pattern I do not have. If it gets down to or below 100 level I may consider it. currently at 135. No doubt fused and Chinese but hey!


----------



## Barnavelt

I finally got the new computer up and running so I can post one of my dandy recent HT finds;





It's a Dunn and Co. made in Great Britain. I was delighted to see it was HT as I am not so used to seeing HT in this type of pattern.


----------



## catside

As I see this I found the same jacket with an incredible red plaid over pistachio pattern your size. Alas, I was derelict in my duties and failed to pick it up due to exorbitant price. Next day, it was gone.


----------



## Barnavelt

Catside you are an inveterate tweed-enabler.


----------



## stcolumba

I took the plunge and ordered the Stafford Harris Tweed from JC Penney. Fast delivery! It is made in Mexico. Fully lined, it is a heavy coat and seems substantially made. I do not think the sleeves are going to fall off. I ordered the 40R; I am a true 39. I am taking it to the tailor to see if it is workable--I think that it is. For about $150, it is not a bad coat. Can't beat the material.


----------



## Reuben

stcolumba said:


> I took the plunge and ordered the Stafford Harris Tweed from JC Penney. Fast delivery! It is made in Mexico. Fully lined, it is a heavy coat and seems substantially made. I do not think the sleeves are going to fall off. I ordered the 40R; I am a true 39. I am taking it to the tailor to see if it is workable--I think that it is. For about $150, it is not a bad coat. Can't beat the material.


If you don't mind me asking, how much room does there seem to be to let the sleeves out? I love the pattern but I don't want to order something that's going to end at mid-forearm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## stcolumba

Reuben said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much room does there seem to be to let the sleeves out? I love the pattern but I don't want to order something that's going to end at mid-forearm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


From the end of the sleeve to where the lining begins is about one inch. Tomorrow, I am taking it to the tailor. I can give you a better answer, then. I wear a 33 inch sleeve on my Brooks Bros shirts. The sleeve of this coat is just an 1/8 inch too long on me.


----------



## catside

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 9155
> 
> 
> I took the plunge and ordered the Stafford Harris Tweed from JC Penney. Fast delivery! It is made in Mexico. Fully lined, it is a heavy coat and seems substantially made. I do not think the sleeves are going to fall off. I ordered the 40R; I am a true 39. I am taking it to the tailor to see if it is workable--I think that it is. For about $150, it is not a bad coat. Can't beat the material.


Is it true to size? Can you post measurements? Much appreciated


----------



## stcolumba

catside said:


> Is it true to size? Can you post measurements? Much appreciated


The p2p is 21 inches. From the top of the collar to the bottom of the coat is 31 inches. I would say that this is standard 40R.


----------



## triklops55

Thanks for posting about that JCP Harris Tweed. My wife and I had a gift card for JCP and we don't usually shop there, except for bedding and towels and stuff, so it was nice to be able to use it to buy this jacket. Hopefully it fits well.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> The p2p is 21 inches. From the top of the collar to the bottom of the coat is 31 inches. I would say that this is standard 40R.


This is all great info, StC! I may pull the trigger on this jacket as well. Y'know, I also wear a 40R and a 16-33 shirt. If you ever need to clear space in your closet...


----------



## Reuben

triklops55 said:


> Thanks for posting about that JCP Harris Tweed. My wife and I had a gift card for JCP and we don't usually shop there, except for bedding and towels and stuff, so it was nice to be able to use it to buy this jacket. Hopefully it fits well.


FYI, if you'd prefer something a little less loud they've got it in grey herringbone, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> The p2p is 21 inches. From the top of the collar to the bottom of the coat is 31 inches. I would say that this is standard 40R.


Could I ask for a shoulder measurement?


----------



## catside

Reuben said:


> FYI, if you'd prefer something a little less loud they've got it in grey herringbone, too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boring! Jk, have 3


----------



## stcolumba

Reuben said:


> FYI, if you'd prefer something a little less loud they've got it in grey herringbone, too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was my fear and concern: that the jacket would be too flashy and loud. For all the pattern and colors, it is quite subtle. The base color is a charcoal rather than a grey. I am relieved.


----------



## Reuben

Oh, and here's another good deal on new Harris Tweed: JAB has charcoal herringbone harris tweed 3/4 length top coats for $173.75: https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_243924


----------



## sskim3

stcolumba said:


> The p2p is 21 inches. From the top of the collar to the bottom of the coat is 31 inches. I would say that this is standard 40R.


For those in a rush to get it from jcp's website, I found coupon code: *GOLD* to drop the price to $129.99 with free shipping to home or store. The code expires 11/9. Unfortunately, I couldn't find a bigger discount coupon. Good luck!


----------



## stcolumba

Here is an early morning "robot pose" with terrible lighting--a "before" picture.
This is a 40 R.
The tailor is going to shorten sleeves and take in about an inch at the waist. I am more of a 39 than a 40.
The tailor was impressed by the fabric--Harris tweed. He could not believe the price.
This coat is made of heavy material. It is meant for winter. Or, those chilly mornings in Scotland out in the meadow.


----------



## Ensiferous

^ stcolumba, very nice!


----------



## wacolo

Ensiferous said:


> ^ stcolumba, very nice!


+1 It is nice to see that the shoulders are not out of control.


----------



## Takai

Posted over from my thrift brag, this featherweight HT for Orvis, Made in England, is my only HT right now. Thanks to the people of this forum for having me go back and get it.


----------



## gamma68

Takai said:


> Posted over from my thrift brag, this featherweight HT for Orvis, Made in England, is my only HT right now. Thanks to the people of this forum for having me go back and get it.


It looks very nice, indeed. Wondering if there are a couple snags between the right shoulder and lapel?


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Here is an early morning "robot pose" with terrible lighting--a "before" picture.
> This is a 40 R.
> The tailor is going to shorten sleeves and take in about an inch at the waist. I am more of a 39 than a 40.
> The tailor was impressed by the fabric--Harris tweed. He could not believe the price.
> This coat is made of heavy material. It is meant for winter. Or, those chilly mornings in Scotland out in the meadow.


For kicks I checked the JCP search engine again, and I see there is a store somewhat nearby that has these jackets in stock. I may take a look over the weekend to try one for size.


----------



## Jovan

wacolo said:


> +1 It is nice to see that the shoulders are not out of control.


Why would the shoulders be "out of control"?


----------



## Takai

gamma68 said:


> It looks very nice, indeed. Wondering if there are a couple snags between the right shoulder and lapel?


There's one loose thread, but it's been remedied since you pointed it out.


----------



## Reuben

Anyone watching the JCP harris tweed and debating buying, NOVSAVE drops the cost to $120 with free shipping for one or $225 for two.


----------



## stcolumba

A new acquisition.
Tweed by Reid and Taylor (Scotland)
Brook Taverner coat


----------



## Roycru

Another Dunn & Company Harris Tweed jacket, very similar to Barnavelt's jacket&#8230;...


----------



## wacolo

Jovan said:


> Why would the shoulders be "out of control"?


I have tried on too many department store sportcoats with big shoulders I guess. I tend to view most with trepidation. But as I have said in the past, JC Penney does seem to be paying attention to many of those types of details of late.


----------



## Reuben

Here's my Harris Tweed. It's a little unusual in how light the fabric, almost like a burlap and great for warmish autumns down south.


----------



## Jovan

wacolo said:


> I have tried on too many department store sportcoats with big shoulders I guess. I tend to view most with trepidation. But as I have said in the past, JC Penney does seem to be paying attention to many of those types of details of late.


Where have you been, I'm curious? I've been around some department stores of late -- Kohl's, J.C.Penney, Macy's, and the like -- and found most of them to follow the minimal shoulder trend whether they were house brand or not. Little padding and narrower in width, more so than they have been in fashion for a long time. This is something I hope stays, but we'll probably be back to the '80s silhouette of very drapey suits with large shoulders in no time.


----------



## sskim3

So I have been stalking on JCP site....

The Stafford Harris Tweed has dropped to $119.99. With promo code PINECONE, it drops to $95.99. If your cart is over $150 (socks, boxers, undershirts, etc), then the coat is $89.99

https://www.jcpenney.com/dotcom/jsp...=false&catId=Bag&quantity=1&ppId=pp5003050539

Free shipping on orders over $100. And free shipping to stores at overs over $25. Unfortunately, I splurged on some Land's End clearance stuff so I met my quota of shopping for the next two weeks. Hopefully, one of you guys will be able to take advantage.


----------



## gamma68

sskim3 said:


> So I have been stalking on JCP site....
> 
> The Stafford Harris Tweed has dropped to $119.99. With promo code PINECONE, it drops to $95.99. If your cart is over $150 (socks, boxers, undershirts, etc), then the coat is $89.99
> 
> https://www.jcpenney.com/dotcom/jsp...=false&catId=Bag&quantity=1&ppId=pp5003050539
> 
> Free shipping on orders over $100. And free shipping to stores at overs over $25. Unfortunately, I splurged on some Land's End clearance stuff so I met my quota of shopping for the next two weeks. Hopefully, one of you guys will be able to take advantage.


Thank you for staying on top of this!! I ordered it online yesterday, so I wound up paying more. I just called JCP customer service and they will credit the difference in sale price to my credit card.

For $95.99, this is really a great deal for an attractive new Harris Tweed jacket.


----------



## gamma68

*Gloverall Harris Tweed Duffel Coat*

This is not my auction, nor do I know the seller. I just happend to spot this on eBay yesterday and thought I'd share it with the group.

I've never seen a HT Gloverall before. This one strikes me as attractive, if pricey:


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> Thank you for staying on top of this!! I ordered it online yesterday, so I wound up paying more. I just called JCP customer service and they will credit the difference in sale price to my credit card.
> 
> For $95.99, this is really a great deal for an attractive new Harris Tweed jacket.


Glad I was able to help somebody. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett

I've got a jacket I need to post - the inside label says Alexandre's Oxford Street London.

Anyone familiar with this?


----------



## gamma68

WillBarrett said:


> I've got a jacket I need to post - the inside label says Alexandre's Oxford Street London.
> 
> Anyone familiar with this?


Yes, I have a wonderful 1960s 3-button Alexandre's HT jacket. It's my favorite one. I can only vouch for my example, but I think it's very well made.


----------



## Jovan

Pictures!


----------



## gamma68

Jovan said:


> Pictures!


Here you go...

True 3-button HT, single button cuffs. All buttons are leather with leather shanks.

It's hard to capture the proper colors in indoor lighting. The close-up shots provide a better idea of the wonderful mix of colors. The maroon/black striped interior lining is also nice. It has another interior label that reads "Milium, insulated lining for all-weather comfort." This is a _heavy _tweed. If the shoulders were a little less padded, it would be perfect.


----------



## Barnavelt

Hey gamma saw this on the WAYWT thread. Love the mélange of color in the close up pic. For the longest time I thought HT was mainly grey herringbone because that is what I had in my closet. The variations I am seeing here on the forum are fabulous.


----------



## WillBarrett

gamma68 said:


> Here you go...
> 
> True 3-button HT, single button cuffs. All buttons are leather with leather shanks.
> 
> It's hard to capture the proper colors in indoor lighting. The close-up shots provide a better idea of the wonderful mix of colors. The maroon/black striped interior lining is also nice. It has another interior label that reads "Milium, insulated lining for all-weather comfort." This is a _heavy _tweed. If the shoulders were a little less padded, it would be perfect.


Mine is almost identical! Wow. I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## gamma68

Barnavelt said:


> Hey gamma saw this on the WAYWT thread. Love the mélange of color in the close up pic. For the longest time I thought HT was mainly grey herringbone because that is what I had in my closet. The variations I am seeing here on the forum are fabulous.


Aren't tweeds fun? Saw your posts with the three-piece suits in the WAYWT thread. Fabulous!


----------



## gamma68

WillBarrett said:


> Mine is almost identical! Wow. I'll post pictures soon.


I'm really looking forward to seeing your photos when you have a chance to post them.


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## gamma68

My Stafford Harris Tweed arrived today....in the wrong size (44, not 40 as per my order).

Just spent a very frustrating experience on the phone with customer service at my local JCP, which won't allow an in-store exchange for sale price which I paid. (I'd have to return it and re-order it at _today's_ sale price, which is $30 more than what I originally paid).

Then I called the national JCP customer service line and was told that the sale price orignally quoted to me over the phone was incorrect.

After explaining to them how the correct sale price was arrived at (by applying their melange of online coupons), they said I could mail the jacket back for a refund. Spending money on postage to fix their screwup is unacceptable.

Long story short, I finally got JCP to apply the proper credits to the sale, which should be reflected on my credit card in a few days. I also got them to send out another jacket in the proper size at the sale price. Once that arrives, I should be able to take the size 44 jacket back to a JCP store for a refund.

This is a nice fabric, and I like the jacket overall. But JCP made me jump through way too many hoops for this. Very poor customer service and a screwed up business model. JCP can go brankrupt tomorrow for all I care.

Sorry, just had to vent.


----------



## Jovan

That kind of sucks, but surely you have to expect some compromises given 1. Stafford's quality and 2. the low price paid for Harris Tweed here.


----------



## gamma68

Jovan said:


> That kind of sucks, but surely you have to expect some compromises given 1. Stafford's quality and 2. the low price paid for Harris Tweed here.


This has nothing to do with the quality of Stafford and the price. I'm not expecting an exemplary product here (although I'm pleased with the jacket's construction overall). The issue is shoddy business operations and lousy customer service. It's not hard to see the difference between the "44" on the jacket mailed and the "40" on my order sheet. Given that mixup, I shouldn't really have to spend 45 minutes on the phone with JCP customer service to see that I get the right size jacket at the advertised discounted price.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> This has nothing to do with the quality of Stafford and the price. I'm not expecting an exemplary product here (although I'm pleased with the jacket's construction overall). The issue is shoddy business operations and lousy customer service. It's not hard to see the difference between the "44" on the jacket mailed and the "40" on my order sheet. Given that mixup, I shouldn't really have to spend 45 minutes on the phone with JCP customer service to see that I get the right size jacket at the advertised discounted price.


Exactly. Customer service seems to be a lost art.
It's a shame that you had to go through all that hassle.
Doh! JC Penney should take a lesson from LL Bean which has the finest, easiest to use return policy on earth.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> JC Penney should take a lesson from LL Bean which has the finest, easiest to use return policy on earth.


I thought the same thing, StC. I just hope that the second jacket arrives in the proper size _and _color!


----------



## Jovan

gamma68 said:


> This has nothing to do with the quality of Stafford and the price. I'm not expecting an exemplary product here (although I'm pleased with the jacket's construction overall). The issue is shoddy business operations and lousy customer service. It's not hard to see the difference between the "44" on the jacket mailed and the "40" on my order sheet. Given that mixup, I shouldn't really have to spend 45 minutes on the phone with JCP customer service to see that I get the right size jacket at the advertised discounted price.


I'm not using "expect" as a synonym for "accept" here. You have a right to be upset. But at some point, with JCP's low prices including sales, there's going to be a compromise in quality, customer service, or both.

For example, I willingly pay more at the local MVD Express because I get my stuff done quickly, accurately, and don't have to deal with grouchy government employees.


----------



## gamma68

Jovan said:


> I'm not using "expect" as a synonym for "accept" here. You have a right to be upset. But at some point, with JCP's low prices including sales, there's going to be a compromise in quality, customer service, or both.


JCP's troubles have been well documented. If they want to stay in business, they cannot compromise in quality or customer service. It doesn't matter if I bought a Stafford Harris Tweed or an undershirt--if JCP can't get it right, there's always Marshalls.


----------



## Jovan

Fair enough. I haven't shopped there in quite a long time except for the occasional bit of cheap costuming.


----------



## maltimad

Yet another fan of the Stafford Harris Tweed jacket in question, here. Beautiful in person. Unfortunately, I was also sent the wrong size. I'm not holding that part of it against them, since mistakes do happen. My experience with customer service was COMPLETELY different than what's been mentioned above, though. I called that national customer hotline and explained to them the error. The agent immediately ordered a replacement item in the right color/size AT THE PRICE I PAID using the coupon code (the code has expired, as has been discussed above, and the current price is significantly higher). There will be no shipping charge, either, to get it to my house. All I have to do is take the wrong size jacket down to my local store and return in there.

I'm sorry that you had a bad experience with JCPenney (no longer JCP, I hear?), gamma, and I certainly don't doubt your story at all. I wonder why you and I had such different experiences, though? Something as simple as a more agreeable agent having a better day versus a more cantankerous agent having a rougher day? Anyway, who knows? I just hope (for JCPenney's sake and for that of their customers) that your experience was just a particularly unlucky outlier instead of mine being a particularly LUCKY exception.

With the (very well-deserved) flailing that's been handed to JCPenney so far, I wanted to point out that it's not necessarily all bad . I hope everything works out as intended for you, gamma. Also, I really like that Alexandre jacket.

All best.


----------



## stcolumba

maltimad said:


> Yet another fan of the Stafford Harris Tweed jacket in question, here. Beautiful in person. Unfortunately, I was also sent the wrong size. I'm not holding that part of it against them, since mistakes do happen. My experience with customer service was COMPLETELY different than what's been mentioned above, though. I called that national customer hotline and explained to them the error. The agent immediately ordered a replacement item in the right color/size AT THE PRICE I PAID using the coupon code (the code has expired, as has been discussed above, and the current price is significantly higher). There will be no shipping charge, either, to get it to my house. All I have to do is take the wrong size jacket down to my local store and return in there.
> 
> I'm sorry that you had a bad experience with JCPenney (no longer JCP, I hear?), gamma, and I certainly don't doubt your story at all. I wonder why you and I had such different experiences, though? Something as simple as a more agreeable agent having a better day versus a more cantankerous agent having a rougher day? Anyway, who knows? I just hope (for JCPenney's sake and for that of their customers) that your experience was just a particularly unlucky outlier instead of mine being a particularly LUCKY exception.
> 
> With the (very well-deserved) flailing that's been handed to JCPenney so far, I wanted to point out that it's not necessarily all bad . I hope everything works out as intended for you, gamma. Also, I really like that Alexandre jacket.
> 
> All best.


This is good to know!


----------



## Plainmike

My JCP Harris Tweed arrived today. I guess I was lucky correct size color etc. I need to have my tailor shorten the sleeves and take in the waist a little. I am very pleased. Even better only 119 all in.


----------



## gamma68

So my new multi-color plaid Stafford HT jacket arrived yesterday--this time in the correct size. Hooray! Now to take the other one back. 

Really, for less than $100, this jacket is a great buy.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> So my new multi-color plaid Stafford HT jacket arrived yesterday--this time in the correct size. Hooray! Now to take the other one back.
> 
> Really, for less than $100, this jacket is a great buy.


Hooray!


----------



## sskim3

Sweet! Now we need more pics


----------



## gamma68

sskim3 said:


> Sweet! Now we need more pics


----------



## Barnavelt

That really is an appealing pattern they chose. I don't need more tweeds but I hope they sell a lot of them. Gamma, I know it has been complemented before but I must interject again how much I adore the wallpaper in your pics.


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> sskim3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet! Now we need more pics
Click to expand...

Beautiful looking coat! Definitely a keeper.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## gamma68

Barnavelt said:


> Gamma, I know it has been complemented before but I must interject again how much I adore the wallpaper in your pics.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Excavating-ish, but I remembered that this existed today and that I probably should post it over here:




(This was me crossing the bridge over the Tweed River, and, incidentally, the boundary between Scotland and England, on foot, in the Winter of 2012. Also incidentally, I was wearing Tweed.)


----------



## Takai

Hopefully sometime in the next bit I will be receiving a nice HT Half-Norfolk for hunting. I will make sure to post pictures when it gets here.


----------



## gamma68

Takai said:


> Hopefully sometime in the next bit I will be receiving a nice HT Half-Norfolk for hunting. I will make sure to post pictures when it gets here.


Ahh, so you're the one who snagged that from the Thrift Exchange. Nice! Be sure to post pics. And hey, if for some reason it doesn't fit...


----------



## nwiniewicz

Since it is end of season, I picked up the Stafford Herringbone Harris Tweed at JCP yesterday. With clearance pricing and 15% off coupon, it was just over $50 out the door. Would have preferred the multicolor, but did not have my size. Now I'll just have to wait for next winter to wear it.


----------



## Ensiferous

^ The dark olive/gray is included a few times to show different rigs, so that may be cheating.

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## gamma68

Ensiferous said:


>


What an enviable collection! I especially admire the two pictured above. What can you tell us about them, sir?


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> What an enviable collection! I especially admire the two pictured above. What can you tell us about them, sir?


Agreed! Great collection! Love the variety. 
And Gamma! HA! Envious???? You've got yourself a splendid collection as well.


----------



## Ensiferous

gamma68 and sskim3, thanks.

The windowpane is an early 1960s 2-button undarted sack. The hound's tooth is an early 1960's 3/2 sack.

No makers markings, just tagged with HT and union labels.


----------



## sskim3

gamma - while searching thru websites i found this and thought of you. lands end HT w/ 3 patch pockets. Unique weave.










They offer in traditional and tailored fit if you or anyone else is interested.

On sale at 179.99... with 25% FF sale (FRIENDLY / 2025)... goes down to 134.99 and qualifies for free shipping... think its a winner for anyone looking.


----------



## gamma68

sskim3 said:


> gamma - while searching thru websites i found this and thought of you. lands end HT w/ 3 patch pockets. Unique weave.


Very nice--thanks for sharing the links. Oh, and shhh...don't tell my wife I'm looking at another tweed jacket.


----------



## Reuben

sskim3 said:


> On sale at 179.99... with 25% FF sale (FRIENDLY / 2025)... goes down to 134.99 and qualifies for free shipping... think its a winner for anyone looking.


Like the JCPenney tweeds, still no longs. :/


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> Very nice--thanks for sharing the links. Oh, and shhh...don't tell my wife I'm looking at another tweed jacket.


HA! just hope u pick up the package before she notices. :tongue2:


----------



## Ensiferous

Still freezing here, so I continue to pull out the HT-


----------



## orange fury

Ensiferous, your collection is incredible. Out of curiosity, how many HT jackets do you have?


----------



## Ensiferous

orange fury said:


> Ensiferous, your collection is incredible. Out of curiosity, how many HT jackets do you have?


Thanks orange fury.

I have three.

Closets full.

:biggrin:

(Honestly, I don't know. I think I've shown 70% of them here.)


----------



## orange fury

Bahaha well played.

When my wife eventually asks me why I need more than the two HT jackets I currently own, I'm going to use you as a point of reference lol


----------



## gamma68

Ensiferous said:


> Thanks orange fury.
> 
> I have three.
> 
> Closets full.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> (Honestly, I don't know. I think I've shown 70% of them here.)


My wife is always telling me I don't need more jackets. But then I just point to her shoe stash and tell her she doesn't need more pairs of shoes. That tactic usually nips any potential debate in the bud.

I envy your HT collection, Ensiferous.


----------



## bigwordprof

How difficult do you think it would be for a tie maker like The Cordial Churchman to take a HT sport coat and turn it into two or three neckties and bow ties?


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks guys. I've lost some weight, so that is the most solid justification I have available. Wives don't want to go near that one in case they ever need to employ it themselves. However, I readily admit that my acquisitiveness has totally breached even that otherwise reasonable premise.

But, if they ask "Why do you need another...." remember that even I have responded above to a very specific question. You asked how may Harris Tweeds I had, but you did not ask how many Shetland tweeds, BrooksTweeds, Donegals, or unmarked assorted herringbone tweeds. So, if your wives ask why you are getting more of the same jackets, the answer might accurately be, "I don't actually have any of these."


----------



## gamma68

bigwordprof said:


> How difficult do you think it would be for a tie maker like The Cordial Churchman to take a HT sport coat and turn it into two or three neckties and bow ties?


I'd say give them a call and ask. They're a very friendly bunch. I'd be very surprised if they couldn't make a few ties from a HT sport coat.

I presume it has moth holes, or else you'd wear the jacket?


----------



## bigwordprof

I'm about a 50L and it's a 39R. I had no takers when I posted it in the exchange so I'm thinking of sending it to them to convert to neckwear. Their response was that I could sent it to them and they would let me know.


----------



## blue suede shoes

I have some questions about Harris Tweed sport coats. Rather than start a new thread, maybe some of you gentlemen here could advise me, as I admire very much the look and fit shown in the pictures in this thread. I did not have any Harris Tweed sport coats until I purchased two of them at Wal-Mart several months ago when they were selling that big lot of Harris Tweed sport coats and it seemed that everyone on this forum was running out to buy them and reporting on the inventory at various stores. The sport coats are a size 48, which is the largest they had, which I need across the shoulders. They seem to fit me ok, except that there is too much material in the waist (I am slender) and the shoulders are heavily padded. The shoulder padding sticks out at least an inch on each side, just as though I am wearing football shoulder pads underneath my jacket. The photos of gamma68 and Ensiferous here on this thread are both perfect in achieving the natural shoulder look, which I prefer. Is the problem the cut of these Wal-Mart sportcoats, made in Bangaledesh? Is there another brand that you recommend I get to achieve that natural look across the shoulders? How about Stafford or Brooks Brothers? I am also thinking of getting one or two tweed sport coats custom made, as I consider that a viable alternative if I can't get the fit that I want. Any suggestions you have on that would also be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Ensiferous

blue suede shoes said:


> The photos of gamma68 and Ensiferous here on this thread are both perfect in achieving the natural shoulder look, which I prefer. Is the problem the cut of these Wal-Mart sportcoats, made in Bangaledesh? Is there another brand that you recommend I get to achieve that natural look across the shoulders? How about Stafford or Brooks Brothers? I am also thinking of getting one or two tweed sport coats custom made, as I consider that a viable alternative if I can't get the fit that I want. Any suggestions you have on that would also be appreciated.


blue suede shoes, I think most of the guys on this forum have been in, or remain in your position. It is often with great frustration that we search for jackets and suits with true TNSIL cut and details, especially the elusive holy grail, the true natural shoulder.

When it comes to suppliers, there are no guarantees of present or future results based upon past performance. One could buy a nice 3/2 Madison Southwick blazer from BB right now, which may be one of the last bones thrown our way by them, but one probably could not currently buy an Ivy-type 3/2 sport jacket from them in tweed, which is a shame. Fitzgerald suff has a pretty good shoulder, though imported, but will be a darted 2B.

J. Press will offer a very expensive tweed jacket from Southwick which is excellent (see Billax's reports.) But one would have to avoid the big-shouldered Cohen-made models.

O'Connells is a crap shoot- I have done too many round trip trial purchases of jackets that had most things correct, but had big, wide, padded shoulders, despite the images and descriptions.

Some guys have had good luck with Polo, from a soft shoulder standpoint.

The custom route makes a lot of sense if one considers the alternative of the lost time and the cumulative expense of buying a bunch of disappointing stuff. Custom/semi-custom from H. Freeman or Southwick, and real custom like Paul Winston reduce compromise down to nothing or close to nothing in exchange for the cost.

Then there is the whole shoulder pad removal subject, which is an option if the shoulder width is correct.

And all of that is why all of the jackets I am wearing in the post above are from around 1960 to 1966, with the exception of the 8th one down, which is still vintage, but a bit later.

Keep searching, keep asking. I'm sure other guys will weigh-in with better, more current info.


----------



## Dr. D

Ensiferous said:


> O'Connells is a crap shoot- I have done too many round trip trial purchases of jackets that had most things correct, but had big, wide, padded shoulders, despite the images and descriptions.


I'm interested in this comment - their website indicates that many of O'Connell's tweeds are Southwick Douglas models, so shouldn't those all be similar with regards to shoulder and fit? I have now tried four different gray herringbone tweed jackets and still not found "the one" so I have been saving my pennies for a Douglas from O'Connell's. If they are a shouldery mess I am back to square one again, ugh.


----------



## gamma68

Ensiferous said:


> blue suede shoes, I think most of the guys on this forum have been in, or remain in your position. It is often with great frustration that we search for jackets and suits with true TNSIL cut and details, especially the elusive holy grail, the true natural shoulder.
> 
> When it comes to suppliers, there are no guarantees of present or future results based upon past performance. One could buy a nice 3/2 Madison Southwick blazer from BB right now, which may be one of the last bones thrown our way by them, but one probably could not currently buy an Ivy-type 3/2 sport jacket from them in tweed, which is a shame. Fitzgerald suff has a pretty good shoulder, though imported, but will be a darted 2B.
> 
> J. Press will offer a very expensive tweed jacket from Southwick which is excellent (see Billax's reports.) But one would have to avoid the big-shouldered Cohen-made models.
> 
> O'Connells is a crap shoot- I have done too many round trip trial purchases of jackets that had most things correct, but had big, wide, padded shoulders, despite the images and descriptions.
> 
> Some guys have had good luck with Polo, from a soft shoulder standpoint.
> 
> The custom route makes a lot of sense if one considers the alternative of the lost time and the cumulative expense of buying a bunch of disappointing stuff. Custom/semi-custom from H. Freeman or Southwick, and real custom like Paul Winston reduce compromise down to nothing or close to nothing in exchange for the cost.
> 
> Then there is the whole shoulder pad removal subject, which is an option if the shoulder width is correct.
> 
> And all of that is why all of the jackets I am wearing in the post above are from around 1960 to 1966, with the exception of the 8th one down, which is still vintage, but a bit later.
> 
> Keep searching, keep asking. I'm sure other guys will weigh-in with better, more current info.


BlueSuedeShoes, what Ensiferous says is all great advice, and I consider him much more of an authority than myself.

Almost all of my Harris Tweed jackets are thrift store or eBay finds. So they're used, but HT wears like iron. So unless the moths get to them, it takes _a lot_ of wear to render them useless. The ones I have from the 1960s have more TNSIL features than my later ones. (Although I have one from the early 1950s tailored in England that is quite padded and not very Ivy at all.)

I bought a new HT jacket this season at JC Penney and am quite happy with it. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...rite-Harris-Tweed-items&p=1475777#post1475777

Others in this forum have also purchased them and seem pleased. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...rite-Harris-Tweed-items&p=1469194#post1469194

You may want to check out JCP's offerings, which I think are heavily discounted now. I'm not sure how many are still available, however.

Another option is to check eBay, where Harris Tweeds are plentiful. This assumes you have a good idea of the measurements you need for best fit. Shoulder / chest width and total length are key; waist width and sleeve length can usually be altered easily.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Reuben

Dr. D said:


> I'm interested in this comment - their website indicates that many of O'Connell's tweeds are Southwick Douglas models, so shouldn't those all be similar with regards to shoulder and fit? I have now tried four different gray herringbone tweed jackets and still not found "the one" so I have been saving my pennies for a Douglas from O'Connell's. If they are a shouldery mess I am back to square one again, ugh.


Have you tried watching for an old Joseph A Banks on eBay? Back in the day they were as trad as they get, and the couple 3/2 sacks I've found from those days have wonderfully natural shoulders.


----------



## Dr. D

Reuben said:


> Have you tried watching for an old Joseph A Banks on eBay? Back in the day they were as trad as they get, and the couple 3/2 sacks I've found from those days have wonderfully natural shoulders.


Actually I do have a JAB red label 3/2 gray herringbone sack but unfortunately the shoulder:chest ratio doesn't work for me and I get the dreaded X across the front and the vent doesn't close cleanly in back. My extensive experimentation (which explains many of my posts in the exchange forum, lol) indicates I have better luck with old Southwicks as they tend to have narrow shoulders and wider chests.


----------



## Ensiferous

Tweed weather is still hanging on here, so I'll post another one. But I think the end is not too far away, and the lighter pieces and blends will start to come out soon.


----------



## gamma68

Ensiferous said:


> Tweed weather is still hanging on here, so I'll post another one. But I think the end is not too far away, and the lighter pieces and blends will start to come out soon.


That combination is outstanding. Love the fox tie--all of it, really.


----------



## Ensiferous

gamma68 said:


> That combination is outstanding. Love the fox tie--all of it, really.


Thanks gamma68.

I hope you can get that new HT of your's tailored, up and running, and posted in this thread soon.


----------



## orange fury

I realize we're in the dead of summer right now, but this is the point of the year where I start looking at stocking my fall/winter clothing. After all my questions in the "ask a trad question" thread, I figured it more appropriate to bring back this thread instead of starting my own. Essentially, I've been trawling through eBay/thrifts/etsy/etc and have found a dizzying array of Harris Tweed sportcoats, and though I'm familiar with the fabric itself, I don't recognize many of the brands. The following are sellers photos of ones I'm looking at, I guess my question is which ones should I avoid or go after? They're all in the same general price range, and for perspective, last winter I purchased both of the JCP Stafford offerings.

Arthur M. Rosenberg (purchased already):


Archie Brown & Son (I seem to remember them making pretty decent Shetland sweaters?):


Carroll Reed (appears to be a 3/2):


Dunn & Co. (appears to be a 3/2?): 


Hampstead & Highgate International/Wideman's (1/2 lined):


Moore's (Canadian subsidiary of Men's Wearhouse, I think):


PBM/Garfield Jones:


sorry for the long post and all the pictures, but any insight as to the brands/quality/order of preference would be appreciated


----------



## Ensiferous

orange fury, these look interesting....

If the lapels don't roll (though the top one looks like it will) then they can be made to roll. And those shoulders look rounded and soft, and not over-wide.



orange fury said:


>


----------



## aldenshaft

Managed to pick up this sportcoat on clearance from Brooks Brothers back in '07 (two years after it came out). So glad I made the investment.


----------



## gyasih

Something from Epaulet


----------



## gamma68

Found this vintage 3/2 beauty a few days ago at a local thrift. I think it will be a nice fit after a little alteration:


----------



## Ensiferous

^ Nice one, gamma68.


----------



## gamma68

Perhaps someone out there is knowledgeable about HT ties.

I have a vintage Rooster tie that has a "Harris Tweed" tag. My understanding is that true HT has an official orb tag. This one does not (all tags are pictured below). And because "Harris Tweed" is in quotes, I'm wondering if Rooster just "called" this a HT, although that would be deceptive.

In short, is this a real HT tie?


----------



## orange fury

To update:

the more I looked up online about Dunn & Co, the more I think that the herringbone D&C I posted is a true 3 and not a 3/2 roll. I can't do 3 button jackets, so as much as I liked it I decided not to pull the trigger. I did, however, win the Carroll Reed (definitely appears to be a 3/2, and I don't have a brown herringbone) as well as the Hampstead & Highgate jacket (which theoretically should fit me perfectly, and is partially lined). Seller photos:

Carroll Reed-


Hampstead and Highgate-


----------



## Monocle

I've had this old gem for a while, and pulled it out for this thread. It does not have a mark for Harris, nor does it look to be of the same ilk as any Harris I am accustomed to. Would it be enough to proclaim it "Barleycorn Tweed"? That is the closest in appearance I am able to match it with. The colors are unusual (green and black), and it was a bespoke jacket. Mr. M.A. Quintero had a very substantial 3 button jacket made for himself. It is fully lined, canvased and quite heavy.


----------



## Reuben

^that is pretty dang cool, Monocle.


----------



## orange fury

Crosspost from acquisitions, but my new Lands End Harris Tweed trilby/bucket/(?). Thought it was kind of neat, I haven't seen HT hats often, but it feels like it'll be very warm come winter:





Cool 100th anniversary tagging:


----------



## williamson

orange fury said:


> ...the more I looked up online about Dunn & Co, the more I think that the herringbone D&C I posted is a true 3 and not a 3/2 roll.


I was a fairly regular customer of Dunn & Co over many years and still have some of their 3-button Harris tweed jackets (my preferred style). I cannot remember ever having seen a jacket with a 3/2 roll in any of their shops - or indeed in the UK.


----------



## orange fury

williamson said:


> I was a fairly regular customer of Dunn & Co over many years and still have some of their 3-button Harris tweed jackets (my preferred style). I cannot remember ever having seen a jacket with a 3/2 roll in any of their shops - or indeed in the UK.


That was part of the realization I had, my understanding is that 3/2 is a distinctly American creation, I doubt a staunchly English company would make something in that style


----------



## Topsider

orange fury said:


> Crosspost from acquisitions, but my new Lands End Harris Tweed trilby/bucket/(?). Thought it was kind of neat, I haven't seen HT hats often, but it feels like it'll be very warm come winter:


As a fellow bald guy, I understand the attraction of hats. However, I think that particular hat is something that you'll need to age into...say, in about thirty years.


----------



## gamma68

Topsider said:


> As a fellow bald guy, I understand the attraction of hats. However, I think that particular hat is something that you'll need to age into...say, in about thirty years.


As much as I like just about anything with the Orb tag, including OF's hat, I have to agree about the age factor. I might feel comfortable wearing a hat like that when I reach my late 50s or early 60s.


----------



## orange fury

Topsider said:


> As a fellow bald guy, I understand the attraction of hats. However, I think that particular hat is something that you'll need to age into...say, in about thirty years.





gamma68 said:


> As much as I like just about anything with the Orb tag, including OF's hat, I have to agree about the age factor. I might feel comfortable wearing a hat like that when I reach my late 50s or early 60s.


Does it look odd on me for my age? I didn't think anything of it from that perspective, but Ive also never been self conscious about wearing brimmed hats (out of necessity lol).


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> Does it look odd on me for my age? I didn't think anything of it from that perspective, but Ive also never been self conscious about wearing brimmed hats (out of necessity lol).


My stance is: if you like that hat and it fits well, wear it. I certainly think it's an attractive tweed.

I do think hats like that tend to make a person look older.

For me, I'd feel too self-conscious. I think it would suit me better at an older age.


----------



## Duvel

Well, I'm not sure if age will improve that one. I've got about 30 years on him, and I'm sparse on top, and I couldn't wear it.

Sorry, no offense intended, OF. I just don't think it suits you or many others.



Topsider said:


> As a fellow bald guy, I understand the attraction of hats. However, I think that particular hat is something that you'll need to age into...say, in about thirty years.


----------



## orange fury

Topsider said:


> As a fellow bald guy, I understand the attraction of hats. However, I think that particular hat is something that you'll need to age into...say, in about thirty years.





gamma68 said:


> As much as I like just about anything with the Orb tag, including OF's hat, I have to agree about the age factor. I might feel comfortable wearing a hat like that when I reach my late 50s or early 60s.





gamma68 said:


> My stance is: if you like that hat and it fits well, wear it. I certainly think it's an attractive tweed.
> 
> I do think hats like that tend to make a person look older.
> 
> For me, I'd feel too self-conscious. I think it would suit me better at an older age.





Duvel said:


> Well, I'm not sure if age will improve that one. I've got about 30 years on him, and I'm sparse on top, and I couldn't wear it.
> 
> Sorry, no offense intended, OF. I just don't think it suits you or many others.


No offense taken, I'm actually finding this very interesting. I know this is veering a bit off topic, but what is making this hat look "old-mannish" to everyone- fabric/pattern/brim width/crown shape/height/setting/something else? I'm looking at purchasing more hats for winter wear, so this feedback is useful to me. Below is the picture of this hat side by side with a pic of me from January wearing my Saxon that I've been complimented on in the past:


----------



## Reuben

It's the shape combine with the brim, I think. My grandfather has a half-dozen identical ones.


----------



## gamma68

Broad generalities and personal observations that I'm sure someone will disagree with:

Brimmed hats began going out of style when JFK became president. That was more than 50 years ago. Most of the people who kept wearing them were of that generation. So, when I see someone wearing one now, they tend to be senior citizens. So I equate brimmed hats with older gentlemen.

However, brimmed hats are an improvement over the pedestrian baseball cap or the knitted hipster ski cap (unless you're actually engaged in the act of skiing). So if you like it, and it fits, wear it with pride. HT rocks!


----------



## Jovan

This forum of all places is worried about hats "aging" people. Does not compute.

The hats look good, he gets compliments in them, so obviously there's no problem.


----------



## Topsider

orange fury said:


> No offense taken, I'm actually finding this very interesting. I know this is veering a bit off topic, but what is making this hat look "old-mannish" to everyone- fabric/pattern/brim width/crown shape/height/setting/something else? I'm looking at purchasing more hats for winter wear, so this feedback is useful to me. Below is the picture of this hat side by side with a pic of me from January wearing my Saxon that I've been complimented on in the past:


Some things are timeless, but some things are just old-fashioned. Beware the latter, as they can change your rig from traditional to costume-y.


----------



## ThePopinjay

gamma68 said:


> Perhaps someone out there is knowledgeable about HT ties.
> 
> I have a vintage Rooster tie that has a "Harris Tweed" tag. My understanding is that true HT has an official orb tag. This one does not (all tags are pictured below). And because "Harris Tweed" is in quotes, I'm wondering if Rooster just "called" this a HT, although that would be deceptive.
> 
> In short, is this a real HT tie?


The way Harris Tweed is in quotations makes me think it's not true Harris Tweed. I love the tie though. Rooster ties are some of my favorite Thrift finds. I have a beautiful 3.5" black fuzzy wool black knit and it might be my favorite tie I own.


----------



## Reuben

ThePopinjay said:


> The way Harris Tweed is in quotations makes me think it's not true Harris Tweed. I love the tie though. Rooster ties are some of my favorite Thrift finds. I have a beautiful 3.5" black fuzzy wool black knit and it might be my favorite tie I own.


Someone, Wacolo I think, tossed a black 55/45 mohair/wool rooster knit as a freebie with a purchase and it's proven wonderfully fuzzy but still somehow more formal than the otherwise identical black 100% wool rooster knit. It looks great with a grey nailhead suit and pink shirt.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Reuben said:


> Someone, Wacolo I think, tossed a black 55/45 mohair/wool rooster knit as a freebie with a purchase and it's proven wonderfully fuzzy but still somehow more formal than the otherwise identical black 100% wool rooster knit. It looks great with a grey nailhead suit and pink shirt.


I think that might be what I have as well. I've seen them pop up on ebay from time to time and I always think about buying a few as backups. Because, y'know, the other 5 black knits aren't enough of a backup.


----------



## Jovan

Topsider said:


> Some things are timeless, but some things are just old-fashioned. Beware the latter, as they can change your rig from traditional to costume-y.


BEARS REPEATING. We're on a forum that embraces morning dress, day cravats, three piece suits with double breasted waistcoats... and we're worried about f***ing trilbies?! Can someone please, with authority, explain why?


----------



## Topsider

Jovan said:


> We're on a forum that embraces morning dress, day cravats, three piece suits with double breasted waistcoats.


The fact that some people may post that stuff here (if they do) doesn't mean that the forum "embraces" it. If you really like that sort of thing, there's another forum you should check out.

See link:
https://www.thefedoralounge.com


----------



## Ensiferous

ThePopinjay said:


> I always think about buying a few as backups. Because, y'know, the other 5 black knits aren't enough of a backup.


A maxim around the Ensiferous home: "Two is one, one is none. The third is a spare."

So five or six is a good, safe reserve.


----------



## Jovan

Topsider said:


> The fact that some people may post that stuff here (if they do) doesn't mean that the forum "embraces" it. If you really like that sort of thing, there's another forum you should check out.
> 
> See link:
> https://www.thefedoralounge.com


Nope.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Ensiferous said:


> A maxim around the Ensiferous home: "Two is one, one is none. The third is a spare."
> 
> So five or six is a good, safe reserve.


Wise words!

Reuben- Mine looks a little different I think, I'll have to find it and compare.


----------



## gamma68

*10 TWEED ARMY*

The current lineup. All HT. All purchased second-hand, with the exception of one:


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma68 - that is an impressive lineup. I can't even look at my pathetic (about) five tweed jackets (not all Harris) anymore. I refuse to open the closet door for 24 hours now.


----------



## ThePopinjay

I don't have any Harris at all! Aw well I'm pretty happy with my tweeds regardless.


----------



## orange fury

Got my Carroll Reed Harris Tweed in the mail today:





Turns out it actually is a 3/2, which I was happy to see. The only issue is a small moth hole in the upper back that has been repaired and significant wear on the leather buttons, but for the price/fit/details, I'm a happy camper. Contrary to the picture though, I will need the sleeves lengthened a 1/2-1"

EDIT: also, realized I never posted my Arthur M Rosenberg HT.



I like it, but I'm going to need to have the sleeves let out an inch and the sides let out (they're pretty "nipped", for whatever reason)


----------



## Monocle

I have 3 Dunn & Co. coats. These two 3-button ones, and a very nice half Norfolk with patches I inherited from Reuben. I haven't worn these particular ones, and doubt if I ever will. After doing some small repairs (buttons mainly) I will flip them, but I've kept them around to admire the colorways of these tweeds. I find that I will buy HT's at a good price, just because I admire the wool so much. In addition, the ladies at one of my consignment shops will re-use Harris quite readily for various handmade projects, in case I find one that is ruined but has a good panel or two of tweed. To me, it is just a simple pleasure to admire them, and own them for a little while, and think about the handiwork that went into them. In fact, the second coat here has a hiccup in the weave, where I imagine the weaver had a small changeover or issue with the machine, and it left its mark in the fabric, which was not trimmed off, and ended up right in the center of the back of the garment. These are heavy and stodgy coats, with unruly shoulders and lines due to the heaviness of the construction. But I imagine they likely fit the bill when it comes to cold weather protection.


----------



## orange fury

Monocle said:


> I have 3 Dunn & Co. coats. These two 3-button ones, and a very nice half Norfolk with patches I inherited from Reuben. I haven't worn these particular ones, and doubt if I ever will. After doing some small repairs (buttons mainly) I will flip them, but I've kept them around to admire the colorways of these tweeds. I find that I will buy HT's at a good price, just because I admire the wool so much. In addition, the ladies at one of my consignment shops will re-use Harris quite readily for various handmade projects, in case I find one that is ruined but has a good panel or two of tweed. To me, it is just a simple pleasure to admire them, and own them for a little while, and think about the handiwork that went into them. In fact, the second coat here has a hiccup in the weave, where I imagine the weaver had a small changeover or issue with the machine, and it left its mark in the fabric, which was not trimmed off, and ended up right in the center of the back of the garment. These are heavy and stodgy coats, with unruly shoulders and lines due to the heaviness of the construction. But I imagine they likely fit the bill when it comes to cold weather protection.


Wait, these two jackets are 3-button? I didn't figure D&Co made anything in 3/2, or is the fabric heavy enough that it just naturally rolled that way? Either way, fantastic looking jackets

Edit: I'm blind apparently, just saw the bottom button hole on the bottom jacket. Didn't see one on the top jacket though


----------



## Monocle

orange fury said:


> Wait, these two jackets are 3-button? I didn't figure D&Co made anything in 3/2, or is the fabric heavy enough that it just naturally rolled that way? Either way, fantastic looking jackets


These are straight 3 button. I have the top two buttons done up in the pics. The top button falls well below the start of the roll.


----------



## Reuben

Take a picture of the hiccup if you get the chance, and the fabric on those two is truly beautiful. That's part of what impressed me so much about the Dunn & Co half Norfolk was the fantastic job they'd done on the colors in what was technically a fairly basic pattern. (If those run long feel free to let me know.)


----------



## Monocle

Reuben said:


> Take a picture of the hiccup if you get the chance, (If those run long feel free to let me know.)


I added the pic. Can you see it? Also I'll PM you the measurements.


----------



## Reuben

Monocle said:


> I added the pic. Can you see it? Also I'll PM you the measurements.


I can't, honestly, but tweeds are usually pretty good about disguising minor defects like that and sometimes even larger ones.


----------



## gamma68

Monocle said:


> I find that I will buy HT's at a good price, just because I admire the wool so much ... To me, it is just a simple pleasure to admire them, and own them for a little while, and think about the handiwork that went into them.


I feel the same way about HT, particularly the older jackets that have distinct colors that don't seem to be available today. There is a certain mystique about them along with the history. I also enjoy looking at the older labels from defunct men's clothing shops.

The jacket below is a particularly beautiful example. Monocle, if you ever decide to part with it, and if it's my size, I'd be interested.


----------



## gamma68

Monocle said:


> I've had this old gem for a while, and pulled it out for this thread. It does not have a mark for Harris, nor does it look to be of the same ilk as any Harris I am accustomed to. Would it be enough to proclaim it "Barleycorn Tweed"? That is the closest in appearance I am able to match it with. The colors are unusual (green and black), and it was a bespoke jacket. Mr. M.A. Quintero had a very substantial 3 button jacket made for himself. It is fully lined, canvased and quite heavy.


This is really cool, even if it isn't HT. I wonder who M.A. Quintero was?


----------



## Monocle

gamma68 said:


> This is really cool, even if it isn't HT. I wonder who M.A. Quintero was?


That is a mystery. The date on the label in case you cant see it, is 1961. A Google search revealed little, but I did get to peruse the history of Moss Brothers in Covent Garden.

Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## gamma68

Monocle said:


> That is a mystery. The date on the label in case you cant see it, is 1961. A Google search revealed little, but I did get to peruse the history of Moss Brothers in Covent Garden.


I checked out Moss Brothers as well. Looks like they've become the U.K. equivalent of today's Jos. A. Bank, unfortunately.


----------



## gamma68

Close up of the cloth from the Lands' End "Charter Collection" HT that I recently sold on the exchange:


----------



## gamma68

Three more from my lineup:



^ Circa 1980s HT for Campus Mens Shop, Birmingham/Grosse Pointe, MI



^ Circa early 1960s three-button HT for Alexandre of London



^ Top button (horn) from a circa 1960s 3/2 HT for Bond Clothes, Rochester NY


----------



## Monocle

Coming soon.
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5122_zpsa65737fc.jpg.html


----------



## Jeff1969

Tweed Army? Where do I sign up?

I like the hat, as long as its temperature/weather appropriate.


----------



## Jovan

Don't think I shared it in this thread, but here is one of those infamous JCPenney Stafford Harris Tweed sport coats from last fall. They eventually got marked down to $60 early this year, so I couldn't refuse. Only wore a couple times before the weather was too warm for it, so I'm looking forward to breaking it out again in a few months. Not bad for the money. Certainly not Trad (R), but I didn't purchase thinking it would be.


----------



## gamma68

^Nice looking jacket, Jovan. Darted or not, looks like nice cloth.


----------



## Jovan

It's very nice fabric. The quintessential white and black herringbone tweed. The only problem is that it's _too_ warm, sometimes, due to the overheating of public buildings in winter. To which I say, "Save your heating bill, get a Harris Tweed."


----------



## gamma68

Jovan said:


> "Save your heating bill, get a Harris Tweed."


I believe this is the same attitude the British take.


----------



## Acme

Gamma,

Here are the pictures I promised you for the vintage HT I found recently. It's a vintage 3/2 sack in a grey & olive stripe pattern, and the date stamped inside the pocket is 1957.
























Thanks for asking!


----------



## gamma68

^ Thanks, Acme. Great-looking jacket!


----------



## Jovan

gamma68 said:


> I believe this is the same attitude the British take.


The British are very good at beating the cold, so we should trust them.  I don't even need an overcoat when wearing Harris Tweed sometimes. (And yes, it does get pretty cold in NM, contrary to popular misconception.)


----------



## Natty Beau

Jovan said:


> Don't think I shared it in this thread, but here is one of those infamous JCPenney Stafford Harris Tweed sport coats from last fall. They eventually got marked down to $60 early this year, so I couldn't refuse. Only wore a couple times before the weather was too warm for it, so I'm looking forward to breaking it out again in a few months. Not bad for the money. Certainly not Trad (R), but I didn't purchase thinking it would be.


Jovan--it's off topic, but what brand is that shirt? It's so hard to find a collar long enough to meet the jacket in today's market.


----------



## gamma68

Orvis has these HT jackets heavily discounted, although they're still not cheap. What do you gents think of them?


----------



## orange fury

If it wasn't $379, absolutely.

thats way out of my price range for a jacket like that though.


----------



## Jovan

Natty Beau said:


> Jovan--it's off topic, but what brand is that shirt? It's so hard to find a collar long enough to meet the jacket in today's market.


Mercer & Sons Shirtmakers. They undoubtedly make one of the best ready to wear OCBDs, but this was secondhand and so far less than their usual asking price. I would also recommend Ratio Clothing -- ask about their "secret" long roll button-down collar. Though it's lesser quality in fabric and some other construction details, you can get the fit you want by copying a shirt you own or using their ratio sizing, plus there are other secret details you can order by asking through email. Both collars are unlined, have points about 3.5" long with a decent spread and roll to them.


----------



## Odradek

I know it's official August, but the weather here lately has been awful. More like late October. Torrential rain all day yesterday, and today the high is supposed to be just 15.

Trying on a pair of excellent tweed trousers I got from Monocle on the Exchange, and a Harris tweed jacket I've had for a while now. Made by Dunn, and a bit dated in the way it's cut, but still cool.
Unflattering low angle due to camera resting on a handy cardboard box.


----------



## Natty Beau

Jovan said:


> Mercer & Sons Shirtmakers. They undoubtedly make one of the best ready to wear OCBDs, but this was secondhand and so far less than their usual asking price. I would also recommend Ratio Clothing -- ask about their "secret" long roll button-down collar. Though it's lesser quality in fabric and some other construction details, you can get the fit you want by copying a shirt you own or using their ratio sizing, plus there are other secret details you can order by asking through email. Both collars are unlined, have points about 3.5" long with a decent spread and roll to them.


You're a font of knowledge! Thank you.


----------



## gamma68

^ That's a great looking tweed, Odradek. If the weather fits, wear it!


----------



## Reuben

gamma68 said:


> Orvis has these HT jackets heavily discounted, although they're still not cheap. What do you gents think of them?


Definitely. If I wasn't saving up for a bigger purchase in about a month, I'd be taking a good, hard look at that. It'd be nice to have a harris tweed jacket for more casual occasions.



orange fury said:


> If it wasn't $379, absolutely.
> 
> thats way out of my price range for a jacket like that though.


$285, actually. There's an extra 25% off sale prices at checkout

Cross-post from the acquisitions thread, but this is a fairly cool harris tweed winging its way to me for dirt cheap:

















Nice high gorge, solid 3/2.5 roll, should be a fun one. Love the subtle color variations in the herringbone, too.


----------



## eagle2250

gamma68 said:


> Orvis has these HT jackets heavily discounted, although they're still not cheap. What do you gents think of them?


Be patient and you will be able to buy that jacket for a lot less! A few years back I purchased a herringbone tweed Blousson's (SP?) jacket trrough one of Orvis's tent sales. As I recall the jacket was originally prices at $398 and I ended up buying it for $129. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## orange fury

eagle2250 said:


> Be patient and you will be able to buy that jacket for a lot less! A few years back I purchased a herringbone tweed Blousson's (SP?) jacket trrough one of Orvis's tent sales. As I recall the jacket was originally prices at $398 and I ended up buying it for $129. Enjoy the hunt!


$129 is much closer to what I would want to spend on that, if it drops to that I may be tempted to pick one up


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> $129 is much closer to what I would want to spend on that, if it drops to that I may be tempted to pick one up


Ditto.


----------



## Monocle

Odradek said:


> I know it's official August, but the weather here lately has been awful. More like late October. Torrential rain all day yesterday, and today the high is supposed to be just 15.
> 
> Trying on a pair of excellent tweed trousers I got from Monocle on the Exchange, and a Harris tweed jacket I've had for a while now. Made by Dunn, and a bit dated in the way it's cut, but still cool.
> Unflattering low angle due to camera resting on a handy cardboard box.


..and a lovely soaked garden sir. I can only hope to have that here soon.


----------



## gamma68

I believe I've become a member of the "No Tweed Left Behind" club...





My first HT by Dunn. Love the colors, heft of the cloth and the slanted pockets. The shoulders are padded beyond my normal limits. But I just couldn't leave the store without it. I'll ask my tailor what, if anything, he can do with them. I know Billax has had his tailor de-pad shoulders on some of his jackets.


----------



## gamma68

A romanticized view of how Harris Tweed cloth was made:


----------



## gamma68

Found yet another Dunn HT at the thrift store today. 

Of the HT jackets I've seen, the ones by Dunn seem to be the most robust. Thick, thorn proof, bullet proof. 

I've read that in England, Dunn was seen as menswear for old fuddy duddies. Stuff your grandpa would wear. Well, maybe gramps knew what he was talking about.

Yes, it's two button, darted, dual vents, padded shoulders. But THAT CLOTH! And since it fit so darn well and looks practically brand new, well...I just had to bring it home.

I can quit HT anytime I want to.


----------



## williamson

gamma68 said:


> Found yet another Dunn HT at the thrift store today. Of the HT jackets I've seen, the ones by Dunn seem to be the most robust. Thick, thorn proof, bullet proof.
> I've read that in England, Dunn was seen as menswear for old fuddy duddies. Stuff your grandpa would wear. Well, maybe gramps knew what he was talking about.


Dunn's were certainly seen by young men in that light, but that is a somewhat unfair judgment. I often bought clothes from them; I was 50 when they bit the dust, but can see that someone younger might have regarded them as an old man's shop.


----------



## Monocle

Two new labels this week. The Shield trademark of the upstart Independent Harris Tweed Producers which can safely be dated to 1958-1964, and the second one may not be extraordinary, but it is the size. It is a miniature version of the normal orb emblem. Both of these on beautiful SC's coming to the exchange soon.
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5737_zps0617eda7.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5735_zpsbea4573c.jpg.html


----------



## gamma68

Monocle, a few of my vintage HTs have the upright orb label, including this 3/2 jacket, cross-posted from the WAYWT thread:








Perhaps there are some gentlemen here familiar with the former Outlet Company of Rhode Island?


----------



## jimskelton1

3/2 sack (if there is such a thing in tweed)


----------



## Jovan

I assume that was a joke.


----------



## gamma68

PSA: The Cordial Churchman is now selling some really handsome Harris Tweed bow ties:


----------



## sskim3

decided to see if jcpenny is offering Harris Tweed jackets this season again... they got rid of the blue/green jacket that is ever so popular.....

The new color is called "rust" - im not sure if i am a fan though.... 









https://www.jcpenney.com/men/clearance/view-all-mens-clearance/stafford-signature-harris-tweed-sport-coat/prod.jump?ppId=pp5004530072&
searchTerm=harris+tweed&catId=SearchResults&_dyncharset=UTF-8&colorizedImg=DP0904201417131498M.tif

$144 after coupon right now... and they have the classic gray herringbone for those that are interested


----------



## Nobleprofessor

This is a HT I recently found at an estate sale. It looks possibly unworn. Very nice. Too bad it is way too small for me. I have never heard of Eagle Clothes. But, I suppose it doesn't make a huge difference since it is genuine harris tweed. It will be going on the bay this week.


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> decided to see if jcpenny is offering Harris Tweed jackets this season again... they got rid of the blue/green jacket that is ever so popular.....
> 
> The new color is called "rust" - im not sure if i am a fan though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jcpenney.com/men/clearance/view-all-mens-clearance/stafford-signature-harris-tweed-sport-coat/prod.jump?ppId=pp5004530072&
> searchTerm=harris+tweed&catId=SearchResults&_dyncharset=UTF-8&colorizedImg=DP0904201417131498M.tif
> 
> $144 after coupon right now... and they have the classic gray herringbone for those that are interested


Contrary to how much we liked last years windowpane around here, Id be willing to be the herringbone was the more popular choice overall. I'd be interested to see the rust in person though, I've been looking for a reddish/orangish/rust tweed jacket since my eBay find was too short.


----------



## gamma68

sskim3 said:


> decided to see if jcpenny is offering Harris Tweed jackets this season again... they got rid of the blue/green jacket that is ever so popular.....
> 
> The new color is called "rust" - im not sure if i am a fan though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jcpenney.com/men/clearance/view-all-mens-clearance/stafford-signature-harris-tweed-sport-coat/prod.jump?ppId=pp5004530072&
> searchTerm=harris+tweed&catId=SearchResults&_dyncharset=UTF-8&colorizedImg=DP0904201417131498M.tif
> 
> $144 after coupon right now... and they have the classic gray herringbone for those that are interested


Hmm.....I kinda like that rust windowpane. What concerns me are those shoulders, which don't appear overly natural.


----------



## motosacto

gamma68 said:


> Hmm.....I kinda like that rust windowpane. What concerns me are those shoulders, which don't appear overly natural.


Nothing to be concerned about -- Stafford stuff is "standard modern american cut" design--padded shoulders, darted, medium lapels. If you're looking for a true trad sack cut with natural shoulders, look elsewhere--what do you expect for $150?

I picked up a cheap black watch Stafford sportcoat for holiday parties last year and it's refreshingly "normal"--not Mad Men thin, or super tight, or baggy.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> Hmm.....I kinda like that rust windowpane. What concerns me are those shoulders, which don't appear overly natural.


Going by the two I have from last year, the shoulders aren't huge, they're just kind of what you expect to find at the price point. It's a nice jacket, I only wish they offered it in 38R. The 40R fits me well enough, but I'm going to need work done on both of mine this year- definitely need the sleeves shortened, and probably need the sides taken in a bit.

Edit: jaust saw motosocto's post, he nailed it with the "standard modern american cut" description


----------



## motosacto

Just got my Stafford rust sportcoat. As I suspected, it isn't nearly as red as in the JCPenney website pics. It's a multi-color rust/brown... just what I was hoping for. Made in Vietnam for those who care. Construction looks fine for the (sale) price point.

Regarding fit, I am 5'10" 195 lb with really wide shoulders. I fit 44 OTR in most brands, 42 in some. This 42 fits me well. I could bring the sleeves up a touch but probably won't bother. I think Stafford "classic fit" is pretty consistent. If you go into a Penney's and find your size in another sport coat, it'll probably be right for a mail order coat like this one.

I am happy...


----------



## gamma68

Nobleprofessor said:


> This is a HT I recently found at an estate sale. It looks possibly unworn. Very nice. Too bad it is way too small for me. I have never heard of Eagle Clothes. But, I suppose it doesn't make a huge difference since it is genuine harris tweed. It will be going on the bay this week.


I think Eagle Clothes provided jackets for Rod Serling on the "Twilight Zone" series, according to the end credits.


----------



## gamma68

motosacto said:


> Just got my Stafford rust sportcoat. As I suspected, it isn't nearly as red as in the JCPenney website pics. It's a multi-color rust/brown... just what I was hoping for. Made in Vietnam for those who care. Construction looks fine for the (sale) price point.
> 
> Regarding fit, I am 5'10" 195 lb with really wide shoulders. I fit 44 OTR in most brands, 42 in some. This 42 fits me well. I could bring the sleeves up a touch but probably won't bother. I think Stafford "classic fit" is pretty consistent. If you go into a Penney's and find your size in another sport coat, it'll probably be right for a mail order coat like this one.
> 
> I am happy...


I'd like to see photos of this jacket. If you're able to post a few, that would be appreciated.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> I'd like to see photos of this jacket. If you're able to post a few, that would be appreciated.


+1. I do wish they offered these in 38R, I'm not sure I understand why they don't...


----------



## orange fury

Bumping this for relevancy even though there's already a thread devoted to it, but the Stafford Harris Tweed is $106 after a 30% off discount code today (i think through Wednesday). Good deal if anyone is interested, I ordered one and will update with pictures of the fabric when it comes in


----------



## Ensiferous

This jacket is a repeat from an earlier page in this thread, but it is in a different overall rig. Can't really have too much HT, right? :biggrin:

https://s1071.photobucket.com/user/Ensiferous/media/PA074670_zps196aad20.jpg.html


----------



## gamma68

^ I love both of those jackets, Ensiferous. Even the one with the wider lapels. 

There is no such thing as "too much" when it comes to HT.


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks gamma. 

We share the sickness, TAS. 

Tweed Acquisition Syndrome.


----------



## gamma68

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-30292083

Saw this link on the fashion forum and wanted to share it here.

A new HT fabric is permanently infused with the scent of Johnnie Walker.

What do you think of this new development?


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-30292083
> 
> Saw this link on the fashion forum and wanted to share it here.
> 
> A new HT fabric is permanently infused with the scent of Johnnie Walker.
> 
> What do you think of this new development?


There's a joke somewhere here about me already being permanently infused with scotch, but I'm not quite sure how to make the joke without me sounding like a raging alcoholic.

in any case: I like scotch. I like tweed. I wear tweed while drinking scotch. Would probably buy.


----------



## Ensiferous

Really awkward at a DUI police checkpoint.

"Sir, please step out of the car."

"But, it's actually my jacket...."


----------



## orange fury

Ensiferous said:


> Really awkward at a DUI police checkpoint.
> 
> "Sir, please step out of the car."
> 
> "But, it's actually my jacket...."


Yeaaah, come to think of it, that jacket is asking for a roadside sobriety test...still, interesting concept.


----------



## Duvel

Very gimmicky, not trad.  I like scotch, but wouldn't smelling of scotch all the time kind of put you off it?


----------



## Dmontez

It actually smells like the ingredients that are used to make Johnnie Walker black. malt, golden vanilla, etc. 

I like the idea, but to me this would be like wearing a cologne, which is something I do not wear.


----------



## Duvel

Ditto. I can't wear fragrances. I also use mild or unscented laundry soap. Even my shower soap is very mildly scented.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for Frederick & Nelson of Seattle. It is unscented.


----------



## Ensiferous

gamma68 said:


> It is unscented.


Yes, but it exudes a powerful essence of tweedy goodness. That jacket is fantastic.


----------



## motosacto

gamma68 said:


> I'd like to see photos of this jacket. If you're able to post a few, that would be appreciated.


Sorry about the delay. I don't have a good photo of the overall jacket, but I can show you a close up of cloth. Colors on photographs are always tricky. This one was shot using a Panasonic GM1 using indirect light coming from a window. I processed it in Lightroom and it looks pretty pretty good on my color-corrected monitor.

As you can see, it doesn't look as red as the JCP website pics.

Hope this helps...


----------



## gamma68

If this seller truly has a brick and mortar presence, I could spend days here:

https://store.hey-gentleman-cafe.com/?mode=f1

Lots of Harris Tweed jackets, with nice photography. A very interesting website for poking around.


----------



## conductor

Several great items on that site. It looks like every three button jacket is buttoned, so the concept of a 3/2 roll seems to be lost on them.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## gamma68

conductor said:


> Several great items on that site. It looks like every three button jacket is buttoned, so the concept of a 3/2 roll seems to be lost on them.


Perhaps I'm mistaken, by my impression is the jackets on that website are true 3-button (as opposed to 3/2 roll).


----------



## Jovan

gamma, some of them look like they are straining at the top button. That's a sign of a 3/2.


----------



## Reuben

Just wait until Friday, when I pick up this blackwatch Harrie tweed jacket.


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> Just wait until Friday, when I pick up this blackwatch Harrie tweed jacket.


Hope to see pics of it here!


----------



## g3org3y

My blue HT blazer which has been my daily wearer of late.



















Nice detail under the collar









Edit to add: despite my best efforts in Photobucket (and it displaying properly there) it still shows the first image on its side. Apologies!


----------



## gamma68

g3org3y said:


> Nice detail under the collar


That's a very nice detail I hadn't seen before. Who is the jacket maker?


----------



## g3org3y

Thanks. It appears to be made by Harris Tweed themselves, there is no other maker's name. If you look at the lining, it also has the HT orb.


----------



## PaultheSwede

A bit embarrassed, but I've got no HT in my closet. That is something I need to rectify after reading this thread.


----------



## Flairball

PaultheSwede said:


> A bit embarrassed, but I've got no HT in my closet. That is something I need to rectify after reading this thread.


Have you considered looking on e-bay? Lots of HT available. They are not all second hand either, plenty of new HT To be found.


----------



## TweedyDon

PaultheSwede said:


> A bit embarrassed, but I've got no HT in my closet. That is something I need to rectify after reading this thread.


Watch the Thrift Exchange in the next two weeks!


----------



## TweedyDon

gamma68 said:


> If this seller truly has a brick and mortar presence, I could spend days here:
> 
> https://store.hey-gentleman-cafe.com/?mode=f1
> 
> Lots of Harris Tweed jackets, with nice photography. A very interesting website for poking around.


That's a great website! ANd makes me think I should move myself and my two spare rooms packed with racks of Exchange-destined clothing to Japan, where Dunn & Co Harris seems to fetch $280!


----------



## gamma68

PaultheSwede said:


> A bit embarrassed, but I've got no HT in my closet. That is something I need to rectify after reading this thread.


In addition to eBay, members also offer HT jackets in the thrift exchange often. I sold one just last week!

EDIT: Since you're in Sweden, shipping from the USA may be more costly than you'd prefer. But no fear, there are many European sellers on eBay who sell HT.


----------



## Flairball

TweedyDon said:


> That's a great website! ANd makes me think I should move myself and my two spare rooms packed with racks of Exchange-destined clothing to Japan, where Dunn & Co Harris seems to fetch $280!


There is actually a pretty big market for thrifted vintage and trad style clothing in Japan. Plenty of younger people enjoy the style, but there aren't very many places to buy it. BB, J Press, and even Aquascutum (for british styling) are there, and are their home grown brand BEAMS offers a few nice items, much of the age range of the population that are interested in such clothing can't really afford to put together a decent rig.

I was in Osaka for a couple of days last month, and wish I'd have known about that store. I'll be sure to visit it in the future.

Anyway, I've taken us off course.

So,....my new HT Taransey is at the tailors having the sleeves adjusted. Stay tuned for it's debut later in the week.


----------



## Reuben

gamma68 said:


> Hope to see pics of it here!


Sadly, no pics to be posted. Despite the measurements seeming like they'd be spot-on it turns out to be a rather odd cut on me. Looks a good 2" short despite measuring about what I'd need. Back it goes . . .


----------



## g3org3y

Two new purchases 










Classic grey herringbone


















Blue/grey/green mix (sorry, the flash photos don't do this fabric justice)


















Very happy, picked them up at a decent price. Wardrobe already struggling with current attire...not sure where these are going to go. Oh well! :biggrin:


----------



## gamma68

^ Looks like there are hacking pockets on the gray herringbone, yes? That's a nice feature.

Who is the maker of these HTs?

You're not sure where they're going to go? Hopefully with you as you wear them frequently.


----------



## gamma68

Arrived in the mail yesterday...



"Barry" Harris Tweed bow tie from the Cordial Churchman


----------



## g3org3y

gamma68 said:


> ^ Looks like there are hacking pockets on the gray herringbone, yes? That's a nice feature.
> 
> Who is the maker of these HTs?
> 
> You're not sure where they're going to go? Hopefully with you as you wear them frequently.


Hello gamma68,

Yes, hacking pockets on the herringbone.

Made by these chaps: https://savilerowco.com/ (Savile Row Company). The only thing I've bought from them in the past is a tie (albeit a nice one!). They seem nice and tbh they were at a price where I couldn't afford not to buy them (found them in TK Maxx).

Re your last point, indeed, but unfortunately I can't wear them all at once. My fiancée and I only have a small flat and space is at a premium.


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, fantastic bow tie.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Arrived in the mail yesterday...
> 
> "Barry" Harris Tweed bow tie from the Cordial Churchman


wooo hoop!


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for Frederick & Nelson of Seattle. It is unscented.


superb!


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, StC. Here's another vintage HT that just came back from the tailor after shoulder work:


----------



## gamma68

When you take a very close look at Harris Tweed, you enter another world. Cloth from a vintage Van Boven of Detroit/Ann Arbor HT that I sold on the Thrift Exchange a while back:


----------



## Monocle

It's a slow day, and a "snow" day, so tweedy types be warned:

2 vintage tweeds recently acquired, an Anderson-Little green, and an unknown in a rich brown houndstooth. Both 3/2's


Also sharing a few more pictures of my prize thrifted tweed country blanket. I've been examining this thing for months, and my be on the verge of finding more of an expert who might be able to tell me more about it. Almost every patch is different and it is indeed a hodge podge of tweeds and fabrics. I just don't see these types of fabric around these parts. And tweeds still come in every imaginable style and weave, so I don't rely on that alone. The backing is some kind of cotton flannel, and two different colors were used, pieced together. The stitching is quite likely hand done on the patches, and then the blanket finished off with electric machine. But even the threads used to finish and bolster the entire blanket are of differing colors and at very random intervals without too much concern for symmetry. The blanket is altogether quite asymmetrical. There are many small flaws from wear and tear. I love it. Pardon it not being "clothing". I know of at least two gentlemen who will appreciate the collage. I hope you enjoy. I plan on going back to the source of this find very soon to see if I can snag some more fibrous bargains. :rolleyes2:








[/URL]


----------



## SlideGuitarist

gamma68 said:


> When you take a very close look at Harris Tweed, you enter another world. Cloth from a vintage Van Boven of Detroit/Ann Arbor HT that I sold on the Thrift Exchange a while back...


Well put, Gamma! I hope that wasn't a 44, because you didn't sell it to me...

I was very pleased with this jacket when I got it from TweedyDon, though I'll have to have the shoulders reduced some time, per Gamma's example. It's a rather purplish brown, like chocolate fondue with red wine, on a gray ground, shot through with green, blue, and the occasional orange. I'm thrilled to wear a purple jacket! But I can see that it's nowhere near some of the masterpieces of the weaver's art shown here. My tailor showed me a swatch book from Harrison's of Edinburgh yesterday...I may have drooled on myself.

I used as much natural lighting as is available today, with no flash, but my Android still washed this out slightly:


----------



## Pentheos

Where sport coats go to die.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Pentheos said:


> Where sport coats go to die.


That's like the Valhalla of sport coats.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

To wit: https://www.harrisonsofedinburgh.com/collections/w-bill/handwoven-harris-tweed. If next winter is like this one, a tweed jacket like this would not be a specialty item:


----------



## Reuben

SlideGuitarist said:


> To wit: https://www.harrisonsofedinburgh.com/collections/w-bill/handwoven-harris-tweed. If next winter is like this one, a tweed jacket like this would not be a specialty item:


Aren't you around a 43-44 ML? I might have something to scratch that itch . . .


----------



## gamma68

^^ That blanket is fantastic, Monocle. Is it large enough to function as a bedspread?


----------



## gamma68

Gorgeous.


----------



## Monocle

gamma68 said:


> ^^ That blanket is fantastic, Monocle. Is it large enough to function as a bedspread?


I have a King size bed. And i do, in fact use it as a throw at the foot of the bed. I think it would be about the size of a Full mattress, further leading me to believe it was created for what would have been considered a "normal" size bed years ago. I am guessing it to be at least 70 years old, and 100 dead sport coats


----------



## Reuben

Monocle said:


> I have a King size bed. And i do, in fact use it as a throw at the foot of the bed. I think it would be about the size of a Full mattress, further leading me to believe it was created for what would have been considered a "normal" size bed years ago. I am guessing it to be at least 70 years old, and 100 dead sport coats


I'm slowly accumulating damaged or poorly cut harris tweeds and worn-out OCBDs from the thrifts, I hope to eventually have enough stashed away to get something like this done for me.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Anyone ever try these guys out--https://www.tweedmansvintage.co.uk/? How they manage never to have a 44L is a mystery to me. 

Gamma, the (actually not so) simple brown and gray herringbones are lovely. The gray in particular is stunning: the close-up seems to show the oil in the wool. If that's the jacket you selected for the pink+tweed challenge, good choice. 

G30rg3!, you should really post a selfie sometime! I think you got some grief a while back for favoring Chucks, but I'd like to see how you do the the young man-about-town-look with classic tweeds. I may be the only person in my entire office building who wears tweed, but maybe it's just more common in England.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I don't know if I should have posted this in Thrift store brags or here.

I found this new HT a month ago, I hung it in the hall closet and forgot it. UNFORTUNATELY, too small for me.


----------



## Ekphrastic

That quilt is awesome--I'm thinking that it may actually have some academic value, like the quilt in "Everyday Use," the short story by Alice Walker.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Have a few HT jackets, but I use this almost everyday so I suppose it qualifies as my favorite:


----------



## katch

Question for the group. Would you say that if a jacket is Harris Tweed the maker is less important because it has the "stamp of approval" by having the Harris Tweed patch inside?


----------



## gamma68

katch said:


> Question for the group. Would you say that if a jacket is Harris Tweed the maker is less important because it has the "stamp of approval" by having the Harris Tweed patch inside?


I'd say the marker is just as important. The Orb label reflects the high quality of the cloth. But the cut and construction is still dependent on the maker.


----------



## Natty Beau

I've also got a question for the group. Why just Harris tweed?


----------



## gamma68

Natty Beau said:


> I've also got a question for the group. Why just Harris tweed?


Because it's the "champagne of fabrics." More information about its particular attributes can be found here: https://www.tartansauthority.com/tartan/tartan-today/harris-tweed/


----------



## Natty Beau

gamma68 said:


> Because it's the "champagne of fabrics." More information about its particular attributes can be found here: https://www.tartansauthority.com/tartan/tartan-today/harris-tweed/


I guess nothing else comes close in quality control; fair enough.

I'd have thought Shetland tweed was more trad, though. If old advertisements can be trusted, it was _the tweed_ for Ivy League campuses back in the day.

But I wasn't there so I could be wrong.


----------



## gamma68

This is an area where our pal Billax could weigh in and share his thoughts. He was there!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

gamma68 said:


> This is an area where our pal Billax could weigh in and share his thoughts. He was there!


The gray herringbone tweed jacket and the navy worsted SC are the two items I've never been able to find on eBay. The former are are often from some maker I've never heard of (or they're Stafford); the latter are likely to be worn out.

So, anyway, these are on clearance now; anyone ever shop here? I know folks have bought Harley's Shetlands from them: .


----------



## SlideGuitarist

gamma68 said:


> This is an area where our pal Billax could weigh in and share his thoughts. He was there!


It might be simply that the crofters of the Outer Hebrides were more successful in forming a consortium to protect their _appellation_. Wild guess, of course.


----------

